# Detailing a brand new car



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey. 

It's getting to that time where my mum is looking at getting a new car. 

I've said that I will detail it for her straight away. It'll be getting driven home from the dealership with the plastic wraps still on it!

I have seen posts on here about the amount of iron and tar new cars arrive covered in so I was going to use TarX and IronX (or similar) but would it need clayed too?

Is there anything else I should know or can I just detail the rest the usual way? 

Cheers!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Rob

Youll get some great advice on here. If you want some advice then email me at [email protected] and ill send you my new car prep email.

No sales speak just the facts and you decide the products you want from the DW community.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Youll get some great advice on here. If you want some advice then email me at [email protected] and ill send you my new car prep email.
> 
> No sales speak just the facts and you decide the products you want from the DW community.


Your email address doesn't work. It just comes back saying it failed to deliver.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

my bad

[email protected]

Sorry - e didnt register Doh


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

No tar or iron on my car when it turned up, but you can't do much harm to treat for both in case you get unlucky. Protection is more the name of the game than cleaning IMO, and the interior is especially overlooked. If you have plenty of time and product I'd still get it as clean as possible, but my focus would definitely be on protecting paint, wheels, fabrics, plastics and as much of the underside as you can get at.

The only part of mine that needed any particular cleaning attention was the door shuts - the car had been cleaned very well inside and out before delivery, but they had overlooked this transition area.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Do new cars come with anything on the paint?

Also, is it safe to be polishing and waxing/sealing new paint or should I wait until the car is about a month old for the paint to fully harden?


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I did the following to my wife's brand new Nissan car when she took delivery in December...

Snow Foamed
Washed
Iron X
Good rinse
Washed
Clayed
Polished by hand
Sealed
2 coats of wax

It's done no harm.. In fact it's not had any TLC for 3 weeks and was caked in road film etc..

It's rained really heavy this morning.. Hard enough to rinse the crude off.. Car looks like its been cleaned... Although the alloys give it away, the fact it hasn't..

I've only been in the game since December.. The one thing I've learnt is in the preparation.. I spent a long time on the prep and the cleaning process is quick and effortless..

Nissan paint is very soft and it's been fine..

Hope my experience helps 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

RamboRab said:


> Do new cars come with anything on the paint?
> 
> Also, is it safe to be polishing and waxing/sealing new paint or should I wait until the car is about a month old for the paint to fully harden?


Often they will arrive with the optional but free swirl package. Nothing to worry about regarding the curing of the paint, it was cured in the factory.


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

RamboRab said:


> Do new cars come with anything on the paint?
> 
> Also, is it safe to be polishing and waxing/sealing new paint or should I wait until the car is about a month old for the paint to fully harden?


Unless the car is a factory order then it's probably a gd 6months old, having been sat in a yard awaiting someone to order that spec/colour etc. Have you never seen the huge car parks at the docks etc sitting full of 'new' cars. That's why many come with big swirls as all the dust etc that settles on them is quickly washed off with a brush or sponge. You have no worries about the paint being hard.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

It would be a factory order...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Even factory order ones can get covered depending on where the factory is and how they were transported. Open car transporter and they could be covered in all sorts of transport dirt which can turn into lovely swirls when the local dealer cleans it.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be making sure that the dealer doesn't touch it. 

What I was more bothered about was:

1. The paint being fully hardened since it would come almost straight from the factory to the dealer to be picked up. 

2. There being any wax or anything on the paint that I would have to remove first before detailing the car myself.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

RamboRab said:


> 1. The paint being fully hardened since it would come almost straight from the factory to the dealer to be picked up.


It will have been painted at least a month if not 2 before you get your hands on it. The paint will be fully cured that for sure


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a new 2013 model. Production begins in June.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

lol @ 2013 model that is going to be made in 2012. They are all at it at the moment with the con '2013' models.

It will still be over a month old by the time you get your hands on it


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't get that at all - like the magazines where you buy may's in march etc


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

It's worse in the US. They've been advertising 2013 models for months now. At least the Mercedes website doesn't mention the new model yet. I'm guessing that might change tomorrow though with it being the 1st of May.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Even better are the "Car of 2012 awards" that are given out after a few months


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Evening Robert
If you get the car with all the transport wrappings till on. You will require a great deal of Tar and glue remover. This will help remove most if not all transport wax and residue still present once the wrappings are removed.
The only other possible concern should be fallout this will be present where the wrappings are missing. Most modern car will have fallout as they are stored or even in most cases shipped by rail.
Personally I would remove all wrappings, snow foam and carry out your safe wash. But make decontamination a priority. In removing all glue transport wax and fallout. Then once you are happy. Clay the car to fully make sure. Dependant on the defect present and there will be some. You might require some machine polishing. If these upset you as I know you have high standards.
If not the you can cleanse the paint and apply the protection you desire.
But most of all have fun and take your time.
HTH 
Gordon.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheers.


----------

